# SPAIN Stopover near Zaragoza.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I'm looking for a stopover in January near ZARAGOZA and near to the Pamplona, Zaragoza, Teruel, Valencia route.
I have seen the MHF site entry for CAMPING SAVINAN PARC but may not be open in January.
Hope someone can help?
Regards,
Sennen523.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

sennen, try this site.

Bob


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We stopped at "Camping El Molino" at Mendigorria in Feb. Its SW of Pamplona and a pleasant few miles off the main route. See page 788 of CC 2007 Caravan Europe 1. www.campingelmolino.com.

David


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sennen, There is an aire at Magallon near Tudela off the AP68.
Its on a carpark at 41.83407804 / -145404696, its where you turn off the AP68 to bypass Zaragoza. I have never stopped there as I have always managed to get from Biarritz to Cullera in one day but I always remember where these aires are just in case. 
I think that I found this and another aire further on towards Valencia on the Lapaca website. I hope that this is of asistance.
Sorry but I cannot suggest any campsites. 
Colin


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks nomad, foweyboy, and whistlinggypsy for your valued info.

sennen523


----------

